# Port de tête



## amarillocadmio

¿Alguna traducción para port de tête?
"Son allure, son port de tête ne m'était pas inconnu".


----------



## Jaime Bien

Su aspecto, su *porte de cabeza* (prestancia, clase) no me era desconocido.


----------



## albertovidal

Jaime Bien said:


> Su aspecto, su *porte de cabeza* (prestancia, clase) no me era desconocido.



Se utiliza en España la expresión "porte de cabeza" refiriéndose a personas?. No la conocía excepto para animales.


----------



## Jaime Bien

albertovidal said:


> Se utiliza en España la expresión "porte de cabeza" refiriéndose a personas?. No la conocía excepto para animales.


 
Si yo tuviera que utilizar la expresión, diría *su porte*, sin más, pero entonces no me estaría refiriendo a ninguna parte del cuerpo en particular, sino a toda una serie de cosas (a su figura, a cómo camina, a cómo se mueve, a cómo lleva la cabeza, etc.). Si quiero hablar sobre el porte de su cabeza en particular (altanero, distinguido, estirado, etc.) no se me ocurre de qué otra manera podría decirlo. ¿Cómo lo diríais por allá?


----------



## albertovidal

En ese caso, nosotros diríamos* "el porte de su cabeza"*.
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

albertovidal said:


> En ese caso, nosotros diríamos* "el porte de su cabeza"*.
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## amarillocadmio

Jaime Bien said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.



¡Gracias!


----------



## chics

Yo diría *su porte*. No decimos el porte de su cabeza, el porte de su cuerpo...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chics said:


> Yo diría *su porte*. No decimos el porte de su cabeza, el porte de su cuerpo...



Sí, yo también pienso igual.


----------



## albertovidal

Yo también utilizaría sólamente *porte*. El problema es que "porte" es general y referido al cuerpo completo. 
Ahora si se trata de la cabeza...(?)
Aquí utilizamos la expresión "portador de cara". Por ejemplo, en un casting se busca a una mujer con cara dulce para un papel o a un hombre con rasgos faciales recios y, tal vez, como personas, no son ni dulce ni recio.
Pero, claro, estaríamos refiriéndonos a la cara y no a la cabeza.
Si "port de tête", en francés, sí está referido a la cabeza (no lo sé), entonces no encuentro un equivalente en español.
Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Porte de cabeza*, propuesto inicialmente por Jaime, me parece una buena opción.
Véase este *enlace*, en que Alejo Carpentier lo utiliza en su famosa novela El siglo de las luces.
En hipismo se habla también del _*porte de cabeza*_ del caballo.
*Porte* a secas se suele traducir por *allure*.
Un saludo


----------



## albertovidal

*Gurb:*
Si lées uno de mis posts anteriores, yo decía conocer la expresión referida a animales. En verdad existe también para personas?
Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya he dado un ejemplo de este uso en las personas por Alejo Carpentier.
Mira_ este otro_ por Emilio Beladiez.
Entonces, ¿por qué dudar?


> Si lées uno de mis posts anteriores, yo decía conocer la expresión referida a animales


Por lo demás, ya lo sabes, lo dijo nuestro gran filósofo Alain: "l'homme est un animal pensant"... con porte de cabeza altivo, eso no lo dice pero ¿por qué no?
Un saludo


----------



## chics

GURB said:


> con porte de cabeza altivo, eso no lo dice pero ¿por qué no?


Eso nunca lo diría espontáneamente un castellanohablante nativo... y en caso que lo hiciera, no sé quien le entendería.


----------



## StephBretagne

¿Y entonces, cómo traduciríais "un port altier"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Vous avez la réponse dans le post 13 .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## StephBretagne

Buenas tardes,

Gracias por su respuesta.
Pasa que a mí me parece muy diferente el significado de elegante y el de altivo (sobre todo cuando se quiere hablar del Cid).

Hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

StephBretagne said:


> (sobre todo cuando se quiere hablar del Cid).


Pardon, ma boule de cristal était restée dans l'armoire .
Vous le savez bien toute demande doit être accompagnée de son contexte et de la phrase entière.

Éditez votre message pour compléter.
Merci.

Martine (Mod...)


----------

